# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Early Black Friday Deal 3D Printing Personalized Holiday Gifts W/ Best Multicolor PLA

## TECSONAR

Representative of the seller TECSONAR

*Dual Color PLAs - 2 Colors in 1*

Save 10% each with clip coupon, save additional 10% each if you buy 3, volume discount: 10%+10%=20%
Reg.Price: 32.99
Lowest Price: 26.39
Start Time: Nov 14, 2022 12:01 AM PST
Expiration Time: Nov 24, 2022 11:59 PM PST
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63CH92V
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Coex.../dp/B0B63FHG3S

*Triple Color PLAs - 3 Colors in 1*

Save 10% each with clip coupon, save additional 10% each if you buy 3, volume discount: 10%+10%=20%
Reg.Price: 36.99
Lowest Price: 29.59
Start Time: Nov 14, 2022 12:01 AM PST
Expiration Time: Nov 24, 2022 11:59 PM PST
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63CPK36
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63F6WFN
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63C8RM6
https://www.amazon.com/TECSONAR-Tric.../dp/B0B63D6Z5N

NOTE: If your promo codes/coupons don't work, please request new promo codes/coupons with the seller TECSONAR, thank you for shopping with TECSONAR!

--
TECSONAR – The most professional manufacturer of multicolor PLAs (including dual color PLAs, triple color PLAs, etc.) with complete varieties (Search with TECSONAR buy on AMAZON)
Join Our 3D Printing Community for 24/7 3D Printing Supports
TECSONAR 3D User Forum - Facebook Group
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424100551412658

----------

